# Does citrus juice damage stainless steel?



## ruthieq (Oct 6, 2010)

My SIL tells me that citrus juice, (lime or lemon) might damage his high end stainless steel knives.  My husband was in the service and when he did KP duty, he told me that they used lemon juice for lots of cleaning projects including knives and silverware.  Who is right?????


----------



## quetex (Oct 3, 2010)

Good question, I always wonder what it does to aluminum too? I used to season briskets at night and let them rest in fridge over night in aluminum foil but the foil was always black in the morning so I started using plastic instead. I wonder if juice would do the same as the rub?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Stainless steel is very non reactive and fine with citrus and other acids as well as salt.  Aluminum is a different story.  If your SIL's knives are stainless he's not the brightest bulb on the porch. 

BDL


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

I would agree with BDL, citrus will not damage my s.s. bowl, or impart any metallic flavor to ingredients kept with in it. Aluminum and plastics are reactive to acidic foods, imparting metallic  flavors, and toxins from plastics.In plastics the reaction is visible by the stain left after you have removed ingredients.Copper is reactive,(off topic) but does a wonderful job for whipping egg whites. Other non-reactive containers are glass and enamel


----------



## ruthieq (Oct 6, 2010)

QUETEX said:


> Good question, I always wonder what it does to aluminum too? I used to season briskets at night and let them rest in fridge over night in aluminum foil but the foil was always black in the morning so I started using plastic instead. I wonder if juice would do the same as the rub?


----------

